# What is Winegall?



## ajapale (9 Jan 2007)

Does any one know what winegall is? As far as I know winegall is a skin condition in which purple lines appear on the skin. Ive tried to google the term but without success. Is this an Irish thing? Years ago boys in short pants would suffer from it in cold windy weather.

I found this reference in the  forum.


----------



## rob30 (9 Jan 2007)

The closest thing I can think od is something called "cold panniculitis". It is classicly described in plump female horseriders whose lateral thighs basicaally get very cold, with subsequent pain from inflammation after the fatty tissue has been damaged by the cold. (mental image of Bridget Jones)
There are also descriptions in cyclists.


----------



## coquito (23 Jan 2007)

Ah lads come on. Isn't it easily known ye don't come from the country! Winegall is actually "wyndgall" from the word wind pronounced wynd and it's a burning sensation, usually on the hands, probably up to the elbows (fellas don't wear short trousers anymore) caused by having your hands or arms wet when working outdoors in windy conditions. The skin becomes red and raw. Those of us who live on farms know all about it.


----------



## Megan (24 Jan 2007)

coquito said:


> Ah lads come on. Isn't it easily known ye don't come from the country! Winegall is actually "wyndgall" from the word wind pronounced wynd and it's a burning sensation, usually on the hands, probably up to the elbows (fellas don't wear short trousers anymore) caused by having your hands or arms wet when working outdoors in windy conditions. The skin becomes red and raw. Those of us who live on farms know all about it.


Where do you lives? From what I can see short trousers (shorts) are the in thing with Irish men - that is during the summer. I suppose there is no danger of them getting "wyndgall" in the summer time.


----------



## Marion (24 Jan 2007)

This is probably the same thing. 

We called it  "ire" (that is the pronunciation - I don't know the correct spelling). This referred to a rash mostly behind the knees in cold wet weather. Girls suffered too! It was a very painful burning sensation. 

Marion


----------



## ajapale (24 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the information!

Yes it is a kind of "wind burn" as described in the last few posts. I have been unable to get any reference to wingall, windgall, winegall or wyndgall on the internet or in any dictionary.

Marion, now that you mention it my mother used to call it eire or eireach which is pretty close to ire. winegall sounds english wheras ire might be irish.

Thanks again,
aj


----------



## Marion (4 Feb 2007)

Hi Ajapale

I found this in the [broken link removed]:



> *oighear* 	add/view comments (1)
> // n. ice < *Ir. oighear*, wind-gall, chaffing behind kness from wind-chill and rain, Seán Ó Mathúna/Kerry.




I had checked the site previously, but I hadn't considered the "O" section. I had looked under "A" "I" and "E".

Marion


----------



## ajapale (5 Feb 2007)

Thanks Marion, Thats brilliant!


----------

